# Bigest catfish



## Hot Fisher

How has cought the bigest fish?


----------



## Schoe

I recently caught a 43lb flathead catfish using a bank pole in the Rock River in IL. (see my avatar) That has been my biggest yet so far. Now I'm after a 60lb'er!

Schoe


----------



## rockinmichigan

The ones I catch don't come anywhere near the size of that, the ones I catch are pretty consistantly in the 1.5 to 3 pound range. Seems to me I caught more dinks last year then I ever have before. Used to catch throwbacks once in a great while, but it was getting to the point I was throwing a couple back a day. Should mean for good eating this year. :beer:


----------



## Dusty05

Several years ago my grandpa and I used to fish alot on the ohio river. One day he caught a 18lb blue, then the next day I caught a 17lb blue. It was a great couple of days.


----------



## Ducked Up

20lbs on rod and reel most the time 1lb to 10 almost every trip.


----------



## dblkluk

13lb 6oz, thru the ice.


----------



## killadoe

Caught a 70lbd flathead last summer.


----------



## Mallard Masher

I got four nice flatheads on the Rock River in Ogle county last summer.
one 17 pound, 22 pound, 39 pound, and a 68 pound using 8 to 10 inch suckers.


----------



## gooseboy

This is my friend and i with the catfish i reeled in. :lol: k:


----------



## 94NDTA

35.5 inch channel, didn't get the weight. I would guess it is around 20-22 lbs.


----------



## Fossilman

I caught a 16 # channelcat in the early 60's when I was a young one,it was dragging me into the river when Dad finally grabbed me.I kept it in a tub of water for a couple days to show it off............I caught it in the Musselshell River in Montana.using rotten beef liver............


----------



## Starky

The bigges that I weighed was 22 pounds on the Red near Grand Forks.


----------



## pack999

the biggest and only catfish i caught was a 33 incher. I was actually bottom bouncing a 4 inch twistertail in the same golf course lake, same technique, same year as i caught this bass. http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j77/pack999/bass.jpg . I didnt have a scale so i dont know the weight though. I was about 13 at the time.


----------



## schultz345

one 23 lb one 25 lb channel cat this summer on the red


----------



## beaver/otter trapper

i caught a 30 pound flathead this past summer in a pond that wasnt as big as my livingroom that fellow feeds his fish


----------



## whisker

Some nice channels from last summer, northeast Nebraska...had 6 over 30",...it was a good summer for channels


----------



## youngfisher7641

my biggest is a 9 pounder. i was using chiken liver


----------



## jennysmail07

my daughter caught her 1st cat last summer at lake vermillion in sd
and used a worm and was 14lbs


----------



## youngfisher7641

9 pound


----------



## manitoba hunter

my biggest was 38.5 inches weighed 29 lbs 
caught at locport, manitoba


----------



## NightWarrior

Biggest to date for me is 28# out of the red river using 12 live suckers...


----------



## NightWarrior

schultz345 said:


> one 23 lb one 25 lb channel cat this summer on the red


CALL


----------



## schultz345

i meant last summer, not this summer.

you guys been getting anything craig?


----------



## NightWarrior

OH OK...

Not really anything of size, but we been working alot again also... cats should be going deep soon just need to get on water and find them deep holes... Will keep you posted... Craig


----------



## schultz345

ya, i havent been able to doing any fishing up here. rivers are all so low and the superior has had big rollers. plus it freezing up here


----------



## 308

13pounder in are neighbors pond thought it was a carp at first :beer: :sniper:


----------



## Quacker Wacker

Definately not bigger than most of your guys' but its a start. This pic was quite a few years back in Tennessee on the Cumberland River and the one on the right i think is 32lbs and the one on the left is something like 15lbs


----------



## mfreeman451

I can get into regular 35lb flatheads on the Minnesota in some of my secret spots right from the shoreline. I am going to try to find someone with a boat and head out to Belle Plaine, they have some monsters out there at night but you usually need to have a boat to find the big ones, either that or I'm too lazy to try and find new spots that turn up bigger fish


----------



## Steelpuck18

the biggest catfish in the world is the mekong giant catfish. some guys caught it with a net in thailand. i know you probably dont believe it but it is true i saw it on CNN a few years back. "Nearly nine feet long (2.7 meters) and as big as a grizzly bear, a huge catfish caught in northern Thailand may be the largest freshwater fish ever recorded." national geographic. "in the Mekong River, a team of fishermen struggled for more than an hour to haul the creature in. It tipped the scales at 646 pounds (293 kilograms). Despite efforts to keep the Mekong giant catfish alive, it died and was later eaten by villagers."

sweet. bet you guys wish you could catch that.


----------



## sod44

the guys on top have nice catfish those things are huge but the last one is so unrealistic.


----------



## duckmander

MY LARGEST TO DATE IS 56 LBS. FLAT HEAD COUGHT IN DEEPFORK RIVER NOODLEING.

ROD AND REEL: 71 LBS SPOONBILL, BIG ROD AND REEL

LIGHT TACKLE AS IN 6' LIGHTENING ROD 15#TEST LINE. 30 OBS SPOONBILL.


----------



## work hard hunt harder

grandpa live's right on the arkansa river in oklahoma and has pulled out an 87 pound flat head on a really really old rod and real with fiber line


----------



## Call-em

I'm stuck with the 1-10 pounders.
i did release 600 more channels in my pond this year...so next year wil be fish fry every day !


----------



## Brentc

Didn't measure or weight it but to put it into perspective I'm 6'1. Caught it on the Red where I think the Rice river empties into the red.


----------



## proguide

Biggest Channel of 2008 was 28 in Lockport. Also caught a few around 23 in Drayton and Grand Forks on the Red. Had a 26 and 28 landed in my boat but all I did was net those but awesome fish just the same.

My biggest channel ever came in 2007 was just shy of 34 pounds.


----------



## na10fishin

a friend and i after a football game caught a 46lb on rod flottin some hotdog down stream, it took about an hour and half to get er in on that 10 test line


----------



## bluesman

I've caught several flatheads in the 25- 35 lb. range. Biggest channel cat was almost 12 lb. I like the ones you can make "steaks" from. Fish fry!
 :beer:


----------



## Backwater Eddy

My largest Channel Cat came from the Red River of the North, on the Canadian end, went 42".

We boated a few over 40, many over #30. The largest in my boat so far went 44" but no honest verifiable weight on that sumo beast as she gutted the scale. We C&R all cats over 24" both here stateside and up North on the Red.

As for table fare, I prefer much young Channel Cats, under 23".


----------



## Matt Vanderpan

Many channels 20-23lbs with my largest being a 38" 24.5lbs caught post spawn. She would have been a serious hog belly a few weeks previous!

Here are a couple pics of random fish




























Cleaning some eaters!!


----------



## Toby Mougey




----------



## Backwater Eddy

Man Toby...your team is on a roll bud!

Maybe......more Moon Lake Monsters...maybe not? 

Still...crazy.....skill..luck...both...no question about it....awesome catch either way!

Those are awesome fish, and they are CPR fish...all the better...Way To Go!!!


----------



## Toby Mougey

Thanks Ed.


----------



## Backwater Eddy

OK..so it may or may not be from Moon...whatever you say.


----------



## JDD

i fish the wabash in indiana i had a great last year i caught a 45lb flathead a 38lb blue and a 27lb channel those are my biggest cat ever caught on rode and reel.


----------



## Firehunter

Largest was a 85lb blue but we catch several every year 50-60 on the big rivers in MO.


----------



## HoosierHunter88

My buddies and I fish almost everyday (weather permitting) on the Ohio River. Last week we caught a 55lb and a 65lb blue. We consistently catch fish over 20lbs. Anything smaller than that is kind of depressing. We havent found a place that people consistently catch big cats like the Ohio.


----------



## okoutlaw

Noodled a 61 and 40 # flathead back to back about 15 yrs ago at lake Thunderbird, Ok


----------



## mahmoodmahi

this is my biggest, it is a wells that is about 90 pounds


----------



## mahmoodmahi

Here is my best flat from this year, it is only 22 pounds so I am really hoping to get something better even though we are now reaching post spawn.


----------



## czoom

36lb Flathead was my biggest catfish.


----------

